# Removing the defrost vent from MK4 dash...



## snakeye (Feb 19, 2010)

Has anyone ever successfully remove this piece? I have a dashboard that's removed from its donor car, and I still have no clue how to remove it. I searched but found no helpful info.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

i wish i did my rattles. hopefully you get an answer :thumbup:


----------



## timman (Feb 2, 2011)

*vent*

I tried to remove one from an extra dash and broke it, the plastic pins that hold it in are kinda melted over. I went to the dealer to get one and they said it was not a serviceable part, not meant to be removed and not available.


----------



## eUrOpEEn_GTi (Oct 19, 2009)

i hit one hell a bump one day and it popped right out but i put back so i have no idea how to get it out now.


----------



## JivETTA 1.8Turkey (Dec 30, 2008)

I pulled one out of the parts car I had just by pulling it up and some coaxing.. I still have it if you need one pm me!


----------

